# I got a good one... who else "Anthro-walks"?



## techno_shaman_ichaukan (Mar 16, 2009)

Just a random thought I had at work today. Work, the news, basically being involved in the whole usual Amerikkkan machine makes me think extra-furry thoughts, so this is the most current one which I thought would be fun to post...

So who else here does the anthro-walk? Ya know, walking even in your shoes/boots/sandals/whatever, on the front parts of your feet with your heels up off the ground?

Personally, I've made it a hobby. Mainly because my skeleton has this odd tendency towards asymmetry and it allows me to work in a setting that would most usually be doom to someone like me.

It works for me, it makes it so that my back doesn't bug me nearly as much at work and above all, it heartily scares the very few who actually notice I walk "differently" than anybody else. All that is automatically "Great success!!" to me by default, but really, the best part is this: Most people at my job-site don't lift their feet when they walk, and I do, SO: It's that much easier to scare the pants off of people by doing nothing, and other hidden benefits that I've yet to discover.

Well, that's all for now...

Spring is in the air, so look for more random hopefully fun posts by me in the near future.

~Ich to scratch... *purrs and sprawls out all half-asleep like* Yeah... liking this new tempereature-shift verrrrrry much


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Mar 16, 2009)

I know i sure do sometimes


----------



## Cronus616 (Mar 16, 2009)

haha i do ^-^
quite a lot actually.


----------



## Belaneth (Mar 16, 2009)

I don't tend to while wearing footwear. But when in socks or barefoot, I always walk like that out of habit.


----------



## Greasemunky (Mar 16, 2009)

I do sometimes without realizing, sometimes it just works better. 

Also.



techno_shaman_ichaukan said:


> usual Amerikkkan machine





techno_shaman_ichaukan said:


> Amerikkkan machine





techno_shaman_ichaukan said:


> Amerikkkan




Yea fuck you too.


----------



## Corto (Mar 16, 2009)

We've got ourselves a rebel, boys!


----------



## virus (Mar 16, 2009)

its not anthro walking. Its a slack digitgrade. Its also not really too good overtime. In my opinion it looks stupid. I've seen other people do it. It takes too much effort to do, muscles weren't meant to walk like that.


----------



## Seas (Mar 16, 2009)

Sometimes I do, but mainly at home, it's actually kindof relaxing for my feet after a day doing a lot of walking.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 16, 2009)

Isn't the layman's term for this sort of digitigrade behavior called "tiptoe" ?


----------



## Attaman (Mar 16, 2009)

No, not even when tip-toeing.  Because I'm tip-toeing, not "Anthro-walking".

The only reason I can think of "anthro-walking" (Which I dread to call such because I doubt it was the Anthropomorphic-fan community that capitalized on the style first) instead of regular walking is if you're trying to limit the noise you make.


----------



## Lulian (Mar 16, 2009)

As Attaman said above, I'll 'walk on' my toes if I'm sneaking. I'll also run this way when sprinting, or running up stairs. But not everyday walkin'.


----------



## Ouroboros (Mar 16, 2009)

Lulian said:


> As Attaman said above, I'll 'walk on' my toes if I'm sneaking. I'll also run this way when sprinting, or running up stairs. But not everyday walkin'.



I sometimes do this at home, not constantly (it's not really good for me). I used to use it to sprint to, now I alternate. I believe it's a good way to sprint, it helps me :3


----------



## jagdwolf (Mar 16, 2009)

I find myself doing this a lot.  tought it was because I have high arches and they hurt, but i have discovered that I just do it more and more.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 16, 2009)

I usually do it here and there when trying to walk quietly or surprise someone.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 17, 2009)

Realized:  OP, you may want to change the name of the walk type.  Right now - though you don't mean it - you're asking "So, who else walks like a human?"


----------



## pheonix (Mar 17, 2009)

No I do not tip toe cause it's bad for your feet and ankle over time.


----------



## Tycho Rass (Mar 17, 2009)

I do all the time, much easier on my feet and legs.  Plus, as you also mentioned, it really scares some people.


----------



## talakestreal (Mar 17, 2009)

I used to walk like that, when I was walking barefoot. I don't do it anymore. I've got strange feet, very flat, and it used to be more comfortable to put my weight on the massive flat part of my foot, rather than on the whole foot.  

Now, I really just do it if I have to run, or if it's windy. It does make me feel more feral, but it's reserved for somewhat special moments or the like, as it's damaging to my feet and legs, and I don't care to hurt myself just to feel more draconic, lol.


----------



## Silva-Dragon (Mar 17, 2009)

all the time, but i have a tendancy (when im being all splinter cell like) to walk in a toe-heel fashion.

I will give some one a shiny E-Nickel to make a catchy jingle for the "anthro walk"


----------



## PriestRevan (Mar 17, 2009)

Nope.

I rarely, if ever walk on my toes.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 17, 2009)

I haven't walked on the pads of my feet, or my toes, since I was like...ten. Not even sneaking around, I can sneak around effectively without tip-toeing, so meh.


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Mar 17, 2009)

Nope, because it looks retarded :V
Some fat guy at school does it and he looks super retarded.
I sure do use the word 'retarded' a lot.
Durp.


----------



## Earthwyrm (Mar 17, 2009)

talakestreal said:


> I used to walk like that, when I was walking barefoot. I don't do it anymore. I've got strange feet, very flat, and it used to be more comfortable to put my weight on the massive flat part of my foot, rather than on the whole foot.
> 
> Now, I really just do it if I have to run, or if it's windy. It does make me feel more feral, but it's reserved for somewhat special moments or the like, as it's damaging to my feet and legs, and I don't care to hurt myself just to feel more draconic, lol.



Lol, yeah, I pretty much do the same thing. Being flatfooted sucks .


----------



## SuperFurryBonzai (Mar 17, 2009)

i used to do that as a kid but the only anthro walk i do no is swishing my hips side to side so i fell like i have a tail =p


----------



## fox423 (Mar 17, 2009)

I find it comfortable to walk this way when barefoot or wearing socks, but I generally do it to be quiet, not because it makes me feel like "oh emm gee i'm anthro-walking", aside from being "sneaky", walking normally is the way to go imo.


----------



## Doubler (Mar 17, 2009)

I walk on my toes quite/too often. It requires conscious effort on my part not to do it. It's not at all a furry thing, just a bad habit that I haven't managed to unlearn.
But I honestly don't notice until someone mentions it to me. It doesn't feel uncomfortable or anything.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 17, 2009)

Been walking like that since 12, and cant break the habit. Mainly I can get around without having my whole foot having to hit the ground and make quick changing turns.
I dont know if it is bad for your legs but so far nothing bad have happen to me since I start even walking like that


----------



## Awkore (Mar 17, 2009)

I do, sometimes, mostly when running or going up stairs, however sometimes without me knowing.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 17, 2009)

Attaman said:


> No, not even when tip-toeing.  Because I'm tip-toeing, not "Anthro-walking".
> 
> The only reason I can think of "anthro-walking" (Which I dread to call such because I doubt it was the Anthropomorphic-fan community that capitalized on the style first) instead of regular walking is if you're trying to limit the noise you make.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gait_(human)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiptoe


----------



## SnickersTheCat (Mar 17, 2009)

I can't say I've ever seen someone walking like that out in public or anything. I'll have to try it around the house sometime XD.


----------



## Candii_Racoolf (Mar 17, 2009)

I only walk on the balls of my feet when I'm not wearing shoes... It's uncomfortable to do in shoes because I'm flat-footed. But other than that... I'm alsways on the balls of my feet. I even run on the balls of my feet.


----------



## Kaiit (Mar 17, 2009)

Only barefoot/socks, never in shoes. It's a habit I developed because I didn't like putting my whole foot down on the dirty floor >_<'

Similarly to others, it now takes conscious effort not to do it.


----------



## Dahguns (Mar 17, 2009)

I actually have to, my senior year in high school I got terrible bone warp in both my feet (I ran cross country) hurt like hell for months.  Every since then if I walk barefoot normally the pounding on my back heel can cause some discomfort (but not pain), since then I naturally have to walk "tip-toe" when im not wearing shoes.


----------



## Aden (Mar 17, 2009)

Nah, I go for silent walking. Touch the hell, roll to the toe.


----------



## Arcadium (Mar 17, 2009)

Do it our of pure habbit. Asked my folks, and turns out i've been doing it since i was like 5.


----------



## ShamanFox (Mar 17, 2009)

I tried it for the first time a few days ago. It really feels good on my feet and helps me walk faster. (Curse these short legs!)

Does anyone know if walking like this can cause foot/leg problems? I just want to know before I go and "anthro-walk" all the time. xD;


----------



## HoneyPup (Mar 17, 2009)

Doesn't "anthro" mean human-like? 

Anyways, I do not walk on my toes. I actually just tried it after seeing this thread and it's not comfortable to me.


----------



## Shino (Mar 17, 2009)

I used to when I was little, but now if I try, my ankles get really sore really quick. Maybe that's because I have a rather large frame, and my feet can't take the weight. I just walk "normal" now.


----------



## coolkidex (Mar 17, 2009)

I do, defiantly. I'm not too sure, but i think its better.

It also helps me get some spring into my step, so i can get some noticeable bounce.


----------



## Toaster (Mar 17, 2009)

I really don't see how you could, could someone here tell me?


----------



## southtownjr (Mar 17, 2009)

It's mostly out of habit, just walking on the balls of your feet. I do it sometimes.. My feet are kinda long, so it makes me seem like 3 inches taller. Yet I'm already 6'2"


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 17, 2009)

ShamanFox said:


> I tried it for the first time a few days ago. It really feels good on my feet and helps me walk faster. (Curse these short legs!)
> 
> Does anyone know if walking like this can cause foot/leg problems? I just want to know before I go and "anthro-walk" all the time. xD;


Expect to get large Calves, cause I been walking in a Gait since 12 I gotten large calves, also expect to get frequent Charlie Horses


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Mar 17, 2009)

Only to stretch.


----------



## Ratte (Mar 17, 2009)

Once in a while.

Also, I see wat u did thar


----------



## ShamanFox (Mar 17, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> Expect to get large Calves, cause I been walking in a Gait since 12 I gotten large calves, also expect to get frequent Charlie Horses



Thanks for the heads-up. Heh, my calves are already large because I go hiking a lot. I'll probably alternate between walking regularly and walking in a gait until it starts to feel more normal. It might help with the leg cramps. (Or not. xD)


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 17, 2009)

no. it's silly and pointless. animals don't even walk on their tiptoes.

and...

"amerikkkan"...

ANARCHYYYYYYYYY!!!


----------



## ForestFox91 (Mar 17, 2009)

I probably do it without realizing


----------



## Rozgarden (Mar 17, 2009)

I sometimes walk on the balls of my feet. When I was younger, I used to run around the house on all fours pretending I was a horse. Has anyone else done that?


----------



## HoneyPup (Mar 17, 2009)

rozgarden said:


> I sometimes walk on the balls of my feet. When I was younger, I used to run around the house on all fours pretending I was a horse. Has anyone else done that?


as a kid, I would go on all fours pretending  to be a dog.


----------



## Tycho Rass (Mar 17, 2009)

psychweasel said:


> no. it's silly and pointless. animals don't even walk on their tiptoes.





Um........

You do realize that is how all dogs, cats, horses, and such walk?


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 17, 2009)

Tycho Rass said:


> Um........
> 
> You do realize that is how all dogs, cats, horses, and such walk?



actually, they walk on pawpads, on their versions of "feet".


----------



## virus (Mar 17, 2009)

Stratadrake said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gait_(human)
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiptoe



Hmm good information.I didn't know there was styles but apparently I naturally ghost walk/fox walk. I my feet get lazy sometimes so I mismash between them.
Also hand walk and knee walk too.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 17, 2009)

virus said:


> Hmm good information.I didn't know there was styles but apparently I naturally ghost walk/fox walk. I my feet get lazy sometimes so I mismash between them.
> Also hand walk and knee walk too.



I suppose I tend to ghost-walk a bit, too.  I've spooked several coworkers (not frequently, just over the years) when I just walk by and they don't notice.


----------



## Rozgarden (Mar 19, 2009)

psychweasel said:


> actually, they walk on pawpads, on their versions of "feet".


 
actually if you look at the foot of the dog, their pads are like the toes of a human. the rest of their foot is up to where it bends, where you would normally think it would be their elbow. As for horses, they only have four toes. One on each leg. The toes are called hooves.


----------



## Tycho Rass (Mar 19, 2009)

Stratadrake said:


> I suppose I tend to ghost-walk a bit, too.  I've spooked several coworkers (not frequently, just over the years) when I just walk by and they don't notice.



lol, my nickname is "Ghost"

I am not a small guy, but I can sneak around without being detected, and just sort of appear.

Scares the fuck out of people.


----------



## whoadamn (Mar 19, 2009)

Psh, I find actually _trying_ to look anthro just makes you look worse. Nope.

But, similarly, I used to walk tiptoe during about 80% of the time I was in my Grandma's kitchen. I don't know why, but I just know when I was a kid, I felt that was necessary. o.o


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 19, 2009)

I've been accused of walking like this occasionally.

I mean really......


----------



## Smelge (Mar 19, 2009)

Awkore said:


> I do, sometimes, mostly when running or going up stairs, however sometimes without me knowing.



Stairs is where I do it mostly. If you think of the musculature of the leg, its a fairly rigid bit of kit. Use your toes and the whole of your foot as added suspension effectively turns your foot into a spring. More spring=better stairclimbing. Personally, I find that if I don't use the toespring method to climb stairs, I end up using my arms and hands as well. You get up them a hell of a lot faster using four limbs.

Then you get in trouble with management because you went up the stairs too fast, planted your hand on the top step and bounced off the wall, leaving footprints up it. They don't like efficient stair-climbing, it seems.

Its also pretty useful when rock-climbing. Bit of spring when you need it, bit more height, hit the hold you need.


----------



## Chex (Mar 20, 2009)

I used to walk that way because I was pretending to be Mewtwo. Lawl.


----------



## Henk86 (Mar 20, 2009)

Sometimes I do at home, not in public or anything like that.


----------



## xenomorphlv426 (Mar 21, 2009)

lol ive been walking like that since i could walk. XD i think i was born a furry with out knowing it X3


----------



## GoldenJackal (Mar 21, 2009)

techno_shaman_ichaukan said:


> So who else here does the anthro-walk? Ya know, walking even in your shoes/boots/sandals/whatever, on the front parts of your feet with your heels up off the ground?



I so totally do this.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 21, 2009)

That's actually really bad for your feet, guys.
Screws with your calf muscle and tendons.
Think of it like wearing heels.

http://bodytreats.files.wordpress.com/2008/10/picture1.jpg


----------



## Awkore (Mar 21, 2009)

Ewww, thats nasty >.<


----------



## Rozgarden (Mar 21, 2009)

Clayton said:


> That's actually really bad for your feet, guys.
> Screws with your calf muscle and tendons.
> Think of it like wearing heels.
> 
> http://bodytreats.files.wordpress.com/2008/10/picture1.jpg


 
um girls wear heels like all the time -.-


----------



## Attaman (Mar 21, 2009)

Point?  If you're trying to say "If girls do it all the time, it must be alright," you're a bit off.  Heck, the image even uses an example of a woman in high heels.  Basically, it's like saying "Think of it like smoking."  "But people smoke like all the time -.-"


----------



## Arreku (Mar 21, 2009)

I've never tried it but now I kinda want to


----------



## Awkore (Mar 21, 2009)

Arreku said:


> I've never tried it but now I kinda want to




Go for it then


----------



## Aden (Mar 21, 2009)

Arreku said:


> I've never tried it but now I kinda want to





Awkore said:


> Go for it then



WHOA WHOA WHOA

Let's not get all crazy here.


----------



## ADF (Mar 21, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Point?  If you're trying to say "If girls do it all the time, it must be alright," you're a bit off.  Heck, the image even uses an example of a woman in high heels.  Basically, it's like saying "Think of it like smoking."  "But people smoke like all the time -.-"



I don't think going on your toes every now and then for fun is likely to do the sort of damage a night out in high heels would.

It's brief were as with high heels it is long term.


----------



## Keyox (Mar 21, 2009)

No. No I do not.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 21, 2009)

ADF said:


> I don't think going on your toes every now and then for fun is likely to do the sort of damage a night out in high heels would.
> 
> It's brief were as with high heels it is long term.



I do believe several of the people here were talking about walking that way "all the time" though.  The ones saying "Only when at home" or "Every now and then" or "When I need to be quiet" are alright because - as you said - short term.


----------



## Jack (Mar 21, 2009)

my heels are too easily bruised, and the skin on the "paw" part of my foot is extra thick and soft. so I walk on my toes quite often.


----------



## Slade (Mar 22, 2009)

techno_shaman_ichaukan said:


> So who else here does the anthro-walk? Ya know, walking even in your shoes/boots/sandals/whatever, on the front parts of your feet with your heels up off the ground?


Ooh, ooh! Me! It also makes you look taller, but it can strain the arch and Achilles tendon if you don't do it right. Also, Amerikkkan? That's a good one, I'll have to use that sometime.


----------



## PidgeyPower (Mar 22, 2009)

I do that a lot


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 22, 2009)

Anthro-walk?
*stands up, tries it*
Hey, this isn't that bad! I have to go back down on my heels if I hold still for too long, but I'll do it as long as I'm mobile, in bare feet/socks.


----------



## Henk86 (Mar 22, 2009)

Okay, I'm not so sure I should do anthro walks anymore considering I've just slipped arse over head in the kitchen. Then again I've often thought I should be covered in bubble wrap or something considering my co-ordination is crap.


----------



## Shino (Mar 22, 2009)

Ok, update. I've had this thread in my mind for the last week, so I've been kinda paying attention to how I walk.
Whenever I go up stairs, I do walk "anthro", with my toes right on the edge of the step. Otherwise, I'm not only too heavy to be able to support my weight for more than a few steps, but I'm apparently taller than most, and tend to bump my head when trying.
Oh well. At least my suit will have digitigrade legs.


----------



## DextrousKitsune (Mar 23, 2009)

tehe, pick me!!!!
didn't know any one else did though!


----------



## Earthwyrm (Mar 23, 2009)

I do it occasionally around my house and sometimes around my friends, but they don't really notice .I don't do it as much anymore though because it's starting to hurt my feet .


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 23, 2009)

Earthwyrm said:


> I do it occasionally around my house and sometimes around my friends, but they don't really notice .I don't do it as much anymore though because it's starting to hurt my feet .


the more you do it the more your legs get use to it, I been doing that since 12 before I was into furries hence I can go a whole day without pain. It isnt painful when mobile but standing still thats when teh pain starts rolling in.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 23, 2009)

I would rather not ruin you my feet doing that all the time. It's called Tip-Toeing though, really.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Apr 6, 2009)

I do it sometimes. If the ground is cold/hot and I don't want to freeze/burn my whole foot I do it. I do it when sprinting and when climbing stairs. Other wise I find it hard to walk and it looks silly to me.


----------



## Salrith (Apr 6, 2009)

I used to do it all the time }:=8)
Then I had to pay a visit to the doctor because of a damaged achilles tendon *sob*

Now I only do it sometimes, apparently it can damage tendons if yo udo it too long -- atrophies them or something eventually, because they aren't properly used... can't remember the exact problems that arise.


----------



## ScruffyHyena (Apr 6, 2009)

I used to, back in my "omg I look like an animallll" days.

But now I realize it's a pretty silly way to walk, but to each their own I suppose.

And the "Amerikkka" comment was definitely mature, considering America has the most amount of personal freedoms on the globe. I mean, I'll criticize the government, but come on...if you look at the rest of the world, we really don't have it so bad.


----------



## Antimony (Apr 6, 2009)

I do walk on tip-toes when barefoot but that's automatic, I don't do it on purpose. Otherwise, I walk normally.


----------



## ilrak (Apr 6, 2009)

I do it a lot, always have ... though I don't call it anthro-walking really. I sort of call it bird walking because I do the bird-hop a lot as well ... It's just more comfortable for me to walk that way.


----------



## VVhiteWolf (Apr 6, 2009)

I walk like this occasionally. Hurts after a while, but that's cuz' I haven't been doing it for very long.


----------



## Kanin (Apr 6, 2009)

Sometimes.


----------



## Houshou (Apr 6, 2009)

There's actually a method of running that's clinically proven to be better on your knees and its performed by "falling while standing on your tippy-toes". It's called P.O.S.E. Running. Look it up, especially those who tend to get shin splints (like I do) when they run a lot.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Apr 6, 2009)

Anthro-walk?  I sure do walk in a human-like manner!  Having two feet and whatnot, it's hard work.


----------



## Yula-XII (Apr 6, 2009)

ive always done it, but not when wearing shoes, that just makes things difficult.


----------



## Coug (Apr 6, 2009)

I tend to 'anthro walk' when I'm climbing stairs,trying not to wet my foot,etc.


----------



## Carenath (Apr 6, 2009)

Considering that most antro's (at least all the ones I've seen, particularly dragons), walk flat-footed (plantigrade) like humans... calling it anthro-walking makes no sence.. the title kinda threw me off.

I run like this, if im walking barefoot, or in my runners, I walk on the ball of my foot, such that my heel doesnt touch the ground. If Im wearing my steel boots, I walk 'normally'.

I hardly consider this a furry (or therian, or otherkin) trait, I know a bunch of people who walk just like this.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 6, 2009)

Carenath said:


> I hardly consider this a furry (or therian, or otherkin) trait, *I know a bunch of people who walk just like this.*


[die hard furry]OMG!  You, like, totally know a bunch of closet Furries!  Show them this place and help them make their murrsona and OMG MAYBE YOUZ CAN YIFF WITH THEM AND THEY CAN BE YOUR MATES!!![/die hard furry]


Ische said:


> I tend to 'anthro walk' when I'm climbing stairs,trying not to wet my foot,etc.


  I tend to use my toes when going up stairs too, but only because my main walking habit is to put the heel down first.  Few stairs I walk on would work that way because I'd either:  A)  Need to be stepping on air (I think you can see the problem there), or B)  Would need to walk up the steps sideways.


----------



## Lethe5683 (Apr 7, 2009)

Belaneth said:


> I don't tend to while wearing footwear. But when in socks or barefoot, I always walk like that out of habit.


 Same.


----------



## Voxxa (Apr 8, 2009)

IT CANT BE DONE IN WORKBOOTS!!!!!!

shit.

Any furry mechanics here that can anthro walk in boots?


----------



## The Wave (Apr 8, 2009)

Pretty much. In general, I just walk normal. But at some moments I anthro walk, like walking on stairs, being at home etc. etc.
However, since my ankle was bruised a few weeks ago, I weren't able to anthro walk (or even normal walk), though I start to pick it up again the last days.... Hmm, maybe I should train more at anthro walking....


----------



## Yukiro-the-Kyuubi (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeah, I sometimes do this when I least expect more at home, and sometimes in public... Started a few years ago for me, and I actually like it a bit.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 8, 2009)

Nope i walk normaly, appart from a limp due to a bad knee.


----------



## The Wave (Apr 8, 2009)

Wow, I've watched myself a bit today, and I noticed that now with my bruised ankle (which is my left ankle), I "Anthro walk" a bit with my right feet, but my left feet is struggling to even walk normal.....


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 8, 2009)

Ya know not all anthro's are depicted to walk in that way. Some are depicted to walk flat footed like us. Guess it just depends which way one wishes to look at it.


----------



## Lyrihl (Apr 8, 2009)

Whether I'm barefoot or not, a lot of times I walk digiterate-style. I only lift my heels off the ground when I sprint or something, but when I walk, I crouch a bit and lean forward as well as lifting my heels.


----------



## PaulShepherd (Apr 8, 2009)

I like to walk barefeet in the summer, but only on grass and on the beach. And sometimes, I give digitigrade-ish walking a try, but that doesn't last very long...


----------



## Wolfbound (Apr 9, 2009)

I like to sneak around, and I do it a lot. I also do it when running around playfully, or just trying to get a better look around myself. 

I find myself trotting like this most often at night, when I'm running to the fridge and back. . . 

It's not really a furry thing to me.


----------



## Vekke (Apr 9, 2009)

congratulations! You're A Wolf Now


----------



## Lethe5683 (Apr 10, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Ya know not all anthro's are depicted to walk in that way. Some are depicted to walk flat footed like us. Guess it just depends which way one wishes to look at it.


I consider those type fake.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Apr 10, 2009)

Lethe5683 said:


> I consider those type fake.



Same. Although I have trouble drawing digigrade on anthos...


----------



## Vekke (Apr 10, 2009)

Lethe5683 said:


> I consider those type fake.



actually, if you want to think about it that way, plantigrade anthros make infinitely more sense. Notice how we as humans are plantigrade. It's because we put so much weight on our feet that our knees need to be able to lock to support our weight and we need a bigger "foot" for better balance for all of our weight. Dogs and cats have four legs to put their weight on.

And what about animals that already walk mostly plantigrade? Like mustelids and raccoons? I think it's just dumb to give them digitigrade legs when neither humans nor the animal they are being "mixed" with have it.


----------



## Lethe5683 (Apr 10, 2009)

Vekke said:


> actually, if you want to think about it that way, plantigrade anthros make infinitely more sense. Notice how we as humans are plantigrade. It's because we put so much weight on our feet that our knees need to be able to lock to support our weight and we need a bigger "foot" for better balance for all of our weight.


Not quite true.



Vekke said:


> And what about animals that already walk mostly plantigrade? Like mustelids and raccoons? I think it's just dumb to give them digitigrade legs when neither humans nor the animal they are being "mixed" with have it.


I was semi-kidding anyways, but I was not referring to animals that it would make no sense for.


----------



## CAThulu (Apr 10, 2009)

I loooove to walk around barefoot.  I once mentioned to my best friend that I prefer to toughen the soles of my feet so I can take the heat of cement in the summer.   But I love to feel the ground, whatever the surface is.  It's why I vacuum as much as I can around my home (damn shoulder finally healed up so I can again ^_^).   I don't anthro-walk, but I often slip up and call the heel and sole of my feet the 'pads'.  *L*  Good thing my friends are furries and they get that.  Anyone else would think I'm nuts!


----------



## Vekke (Apr 10, 2009)

Lethe5683 said:


> Not quite true.
> 
> 
> I was semi-kidding anyways, but I was not referring to animals that it would make no sense for.



ok, try standing around for an extended period of time without locking your knees :>


----------



## Kubaki Fox (Apr 10, 2009)

yes i anthro walk. I actually do it quite a while. Its a good release of energy and stretch.


----------



## Shadowterm (Apr 10, 2009)

I do the anthro walk when not wearing shoes, and while running. When I run I almost literally bounce off of the ball of my foot. Also, the sneaky factor was more important to me than the anthro-ness as with some others. (I'm a ninja! *crashing sound as terrified person is pounced*)


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 10, 2009)

Yes, especially up hills and stairs.


----------



## Lethe5683 (Apr 11, 2009)

Vekke said:


> ok, try standing around for an extended period of time without locking your knees :>


I do, often.


----------



## El Furicuazo (Apr 11, 2009)

I rather do antro running, mostly when I'm in a hurry for retrieving something (like umbrellas I accidentally leave in a store's counter) or to get somewhere on time (i.e. to a bus stop).


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Apr 11, 2009)

Lol I do it all the time without thinking...my mom calls it "tip-toeing everywhere"


----------



## TamaraRose (Apr 11, 2009)

i do


----------



## JakXT (Apr 11, 2009)

.


----------

